#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  What to do if parents didn't accept your love relationship

## asweetnsyj

Please friends ....give solutions and your suggestions......... What one should do if parents don't accept our love relationship.......the girl and the guy can't live without each other and can't think of anyone else as their life partner.... then what should they do.......Parents disagree with them because of the social issues.........and their social status....





  Similar Threads: How to tell parents about your love? Children are not parents possession Children are not parents possession I bet you didn't know this... ♥****A Parents Love****♥

----------


## asweetnsyj

Not even a single guy in the forum have a single solution :(:

----------


## edmendez

I would say the best way out would be talking and making your parents understand your love for your mate. Get support of likeminded and freethinking family members and sit down ,discuss , get your point across.
Its our life and we ought to have the right to choose the one we fall in love with just as with any major   of life's decisions.

----------


## mishchandan

Dude... You can't live without parents.. you can live without the girl. If this seems impossible just give your self some time like one year or may be two.. !! 
I am telling you with my experience. Just hang on. Either you will find another girl or you parents will agree to you. 

Just don't do anything stupid like running away or emotional blackmail. because once love vanishes out of the door of your life you will hit reality like crazy and then it would be too late. 

I am not promoting the site but check this Article from http://pyarkar.com
http://goo.gl/3ZeB4D

----------

